# 7 series development video



## trev0006 (Dec 29, 2003)

http://a1759.v55391.c5539.g.vm.akam...com/5539/E5/Windows Media/Chris Banglembr.wmv


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

trev0006 said:


> http://a1759.v55391.c5539.g.vm.akam...com/5539/E5/Windows Media/Chris Banglembr.wmv


Where'd you get this? I saw this back in 2001...on Visionwerke.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

That was pretty cool. For all the grief that Bangle takes, he sure talks like he knows exactly what he's doing. Personally, I like the designs that are coming out of his shop. 

The Z4 looks awesome compared to the Z3.

The 7er has tremendous "presence;" exactly what he mentioned in the video. I do think that the short wheel base version has much better proportions than the long wheel base version. It took a while before I warmed to it, but now that I see them almost daily, I am sold on their design.

The 5er looks incredible to me; this is a very polarizing car, but I happen to think that to see the e39 next to an e60 makes the e39 look just plain old. I don't understand all of the negativity regarding the cockpit, either. The materials, with few exceptions, are of very high quality and their fit and finish is top shelf. I think sometimes people forget how "cheap" looking BMW interiors have always been compared to certain other marques like Mercedes.

The 6er is perhaps the most attractive GT coupe I've ever seen; even better than the Merc CL/CLK/SL.

The X3 has a great look to it as well; very athletic and rugged. The negative comments about the poor interior are unfounded, I think. The materials are different, to be sure, but they are certainly not of low quality or poorly installed. They are simply more rugged and utilitarian, which is the goal of this vehicle. I also happen to like the black bumpers and rocker panels. This is not a new trend; the XC90 and Volvo Cross-Country as well as the Audi AllRoad have black bumpers. It wasn't too long ago that main-stream bimmers even had black plastic rocker panels (like the e38 7er until the last year of its life).

And if I'm not mistaken, Bangle's shop was also responsible for doing the X5, which I don't think anyone thinks looks bad.

Anyway, this probably isn't the forum for all of this, but I though I would at least get in my $0.02.

-MrB


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Is this the video where he talks about wheels? 

"Big wheels! Big roung things!"


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> Is this the video where he talks about wheels?
> 
> "Big wheels! Big roung things!"


Yes, he's cracking me up


----------

